# Imprimante PDF - MAC OS 9.2



## cible98 (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je cherche une imprimante PDF pour mon G3 sous MAC OS 9.2.

Avez vous un lien de téléchargement ?

Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2011)

Je me souviens que ça existait, mais de mémoire, je serais incapable de te citer un nom, ni même de te préciser si c'était gratuit ou payant &#8230; Quant à dire si ça se trouve encore sur le web là &#8230; 

Quoi que &#8230; Google pallie à ma mémoire déficiente ! :rateau:


----------



## magicPDF (2 Janvier 2012)

Salut,

il existe 2 utilitaires gratuits pour générer des PDF sur Mac OS 9 : *PrintToPDF*, indiqué par Pascal, et *PDF ePrinter**. Ce dernier est un peu plus puissant dans le sens où il permet de gérer le remplacement des polices&#8230;

Car c'est le problème commun à ces deux logiciels : il ne peuvent pas incorporer les polices autres que celles qui sont dans cette liste :

_Helvetica Helvetica-Bold
Helvetica-Oblique Helvetica-BoldOblique
Times-Roman Times-Bold
Times-Italic Times-BoldItalic
Courier Courier-Bold
Courier-Oblique, Courier-BoldOblique
Symbol ZapfDingbats
AvantGarde-Book AvantGarde-BookOblique
AvantGarde-Demi AvantGarde-DemiOblique
Bookman-Demi Bookman-DemiItalic
Bookman-Light Bookman-LightItalic
Helvetica-Narrow Helvetica-Narrow-Oblique
Helvetica-Narrow-Bold Helvetica-Narrow-BoldOblique
NewCenturySchlbk-Roman NewCenturySchlbk-Italic
NewCenturySchlbk-Bold NewCenturySchlbk-BoldItalic
Palatino-Roman, Palatino-Italic
Palatino-Bold Palatino-BoldItalic
Helvetica-Condensed Helvetica-Condensed-Bold,
Helvetica-Condensed-Oblique Helvetica-Condensed-BoldObl
ZapfChancery-MediumItalic CPDF-Monospace
CPDF-Smallcap_

Seule l'imprimante virtuelle *AdobePDF* peut incorporer *toutes* les polices sur Mac OS 9, cette imprimante virtuelle est installée lors de l'installation d'*Adobe Acrobat*.
Pour Mac OS 9 la meilleure version utilisable c'est Adobe Acrobat 5.





* http://homepage.mac.com/mdsw/md_softworks.html


----------

